# ambitious desires



## sugarbritches (Sep 2, 2004)

hi. so i entered myself in my first competion and i am due to have a complete sugar and chocolate centerpeice as of monday. mind you i am a pastry chef but havent done pulled sugar since school, many years ago, and so here i am finding comfort in everyones worries and ambitions. the good news is that ive been practicing ever night and ive been blowing 7 in. sugar spheres that are pretty awesome considering i thought i was gonna bomb this compition due to inexperience, and i guess i still might, but i dont have anything to lose.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck, Sugarbritches! 

Welcome to Chef Talk Cafe. I'm going to move your post to the Pastry Chef's forum where it'll attract the attention it deserves.

Come on back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself so we can give you a proper welcome! :bounce: 

Mezzaluna


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi Sugarbritches! Welcome to ChafTalk. Tell us about the competition, if you would. Are you alone or in a team? What are the guidelines?


----------



## sugarbritches (Sep 2, 2004)

the competition is a combination of half pastillage, pulled and blown sugar, and half chocolate work. the theme is world travel. thats the requirements. i am working alone. very stressed out about it! mind you i say that with a smile because i think most people in this industry, as i do, work their best under pressure.


----------



## fargesh (Sep 20, 2004)

So how did it go?


----------

